# Knocking Sound in Right Front Wheel



## mt_spiffy (Oct 9, 2007)

This is a long shot, but I thought I'd ask. 

My 98 Sentra GXE I recently bought, occasionally when I turn the wheels from sharp left to sharp right (such as when backing out of a parking spot) I will hear a knocking sound from the front right wheel. It sounds like running over something, or perhaps like the hubcap just came loose. It usually only happens when I JUST turned the car on and started driving, and wont happen after it's warmed up. 

I had my mechanic friend glance at it in the parking lot after church, he was stumped. He said it's the sound he would normally associate with a broken boot? or axel, but they both look ok. He said he'd normally hear that sound frequently if the boot? was cracked and completely dry of oil/fluid?, but since it's so intermittant he doubts it's that. 

I havent put it in the shop yet, and might not if it doesnt get any worse. The car rides fine, I dont notice any problems other than the sound. The wheel doesnt wobble or anything. 

Any theories?


----------



## 1941Galant (Sep 27, 2006)

My bet would be on the CV boot. Does it happen only when you turn the wheel, or when you accelerate? My car would make a popping noise when I would turn the wheel and hit the gas (like taking a turn) and when I pulled the wheel off the CV boot was torn. I drove a few thousand miles like that until it got bad, but I do not recommend that.

If I were you I would jack the car up and pull the wheel off to get a look since it isn't too hard to do. If the boot is torn, buy a new axle. You can get one from Auto Parts Fast at RockAuto for about $50 (mine is still holding up fine) and put it in yourself if you are mechanically inclined to do so (or get your friend to help you).


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

go to a parking lot and crank the wheel al the way one way then the other and run circles in fist gear. tell us what you hear when you do this


----------



## mt_spiffy (Oct 9, 2007)

CV joints seem to be the general consensus.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

have you tested them as i advised?
never replace parts that dont need it, alwayse diagnoes


----------



## mt_spiffy (Oct 9, 2007)

My mechanic friend and I are supposed to jack it up on Friday and actually look at the boots. I was a little confused about what you were asking me to do as far as running circles. You know mine is an automatic right?


----------



## mt_spiffy (Oct 9, 2007)

I just tried running circles will the wheel cranked both directions. No noise.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

well thats good, that usuly indicates a good joint, im not sure then i would have to look at it


----------



## mt_spiffy (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah. And it seems to be making the noise less often. I'll report back once we look at it.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

mt_spiffy said:


> Yeah. And it seems to be making the noise less often. I'll report back once we look at it.


Could be a anti roll bar end link if you have one.
Also a bottom ball joint ?
sorry no other suggestions on what to check....


----------

